# Does your timeshare provide bedspreads?



## Fayeoctober (Apr 16, 2022)

Since the start of COVID, Barrier Island Station Duck no longer provides bedspreads.  Beds are made with sheets and a blanket that is supposed to be inside a duvet.  (I am not certain about the duvet part because there was a period of time when people had to bring their own blankets.)  But today an owner came and wrote that without a bedspread, the unit didn't look as good, and the person complained about the linens in general.  I was just wondering what other resorts were doing?


----------



## silentg (Apr 16, 2022)

Most of them have bedspreads


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 17, 2022)

When I was at Smuggs last summer, they did not use bedspreads, either...same logic you mentioned.  All of the other places I've been since have used bedspreads.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 17, 2022)

It seems to me since the early COVID days  “bedspreads” have gotten to be thinner and easier to wash between each guest.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2022)

If provided, look hotel & TS bedspreads over with a UV (blacklight) flashlight. They are seldom washed between guests, and often have dried bodily fluids on them. Just sayin'.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 17, 2022)

Over the years (covid or not) I have seen alot of resorts switch from bedspreads to sheet covered duvets with a decorative "runner" across the lower end of it.    I am very happy with this change.  Bedspreads (especially the old polyester ones found in alot of New England resorts) gross me out and they are one of the first things that get folded up and tucked away somewhere.   The second thing I'm happy to see is the polyester foam type blankets go.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 18, 2022)

The only places that I have seen bedspreads in the last few years have been older places, and even the "older" timeshares I own (Surf Club and Charter Club) have gotten rid of those things several years ago.  I personally think they are gross, and yes, many places do not launder them between guests!  I much prefer what @mdurette described: sheet covered duvets with the runner at the end of the bed.

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Over the years (covid or not) I have seen alot of resorts switch from bedspreads to sheet covered duvets with a decorative "runner" across the lower end of it.    I am very happy with this change.  Bedspreads (especially the old polyester ones found in alot of New England resorts) gross me out and they are one of the first things that get folded up and tucked away somewhere.   The second thing I'm happy to see is the polyester foam type blankets go.


I agree with this. When I see a resort photos with bedspreads, it is a huge turn off. I am sure the duvets at resorts don't get washed often, but I would think the duvet covers are washed between guests. Bedspreads were rarely washed.


----------



## greenhouse (Jun 6, 2022)

I have noticed in the past couple of years that they don't have the multicolor, quilted bedspreads anymore but instead a white, thin, synthetic coverlet - almost muslin-like. Can't hide dirt or stains on that. Not as much work to clean or tumble dry, either.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 6, 2022)

Note on the counter at Massanutten Mountainside Villas when we stayed there over Memorial Day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2022)

Bedspreads are a relic of the past. Any time I see them in photos or videos, I pass judgement that the resort and/or room is dated. Sadly, some resorts don't use duvet and duvet covers. Sheraton properties are bad for this. They just have a thin blanket between two flat sheets. Even worse is a flat bottom sheet. We have to pack our own fitted sheet when we go to Sheraton and Westin timeshare properties. We probably also need to invest in a hotel king sized sheet as our sheet is always too big for the king beds in the rooms. I am not even sure you can buy them retail anywhere.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 6, 2022)

I haven't seen a bedspread at any resort or hotel we have been to for a long time. Definitely years before covid. Sheets with a blanket of some sort between them and a bed runner at the foot end seems about right.

Bill


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 7, 2022)

It's been years since I've seen an actual bedspread in any timeshare or hotel room.
Recently I had the strangest bedding experience ever. At the Tropicana Hotel in Vegas. When I turned in for the night -- I realized there was no top sheet on the bed. Only the duvet cover. I called housekeeping to inquire about the missing sheet and was told that's the way they do it. They offered to come up and remake the bed with a top sheet. It was after midnight and I was in my jammies so said -- nevermind. But it felt strange.

I'll also take a moment to comment about my frustration when housekeeping 'short sheets' the bed and top sheet won't cover my shoulders.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Over the years (covid or not) I have seen alot of resorts switch from bedspreads to sheet covered duvets with a decorative "runner" across the lower end of it.    I am very happy with this change.  Bedspreads (especially the old polyester ones found in alot of New England resorts) gross me out and they are one of the first things that get folded up and tucked away somewhere.   The second thing I'm happy to see is the polyester foam type blankets go.


We have not seen a bedspreads in any hotel or resort since Covid-19.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> It's been years since I've seen an actual bedspread in any timeshare or hotel room.
> Recently I had the strangest bedding experience ever. At the Tropicana Hotel in Vegas. When I turned in for the night -- I realized there was no top sheet on the bed. Only the duvet cover. I called housekeeping to inquire about the missing sheet and was told that's the way they do it. They offered to come up and remake the bed with a top sheet. It was after midnight and I was in my jammies so said -- nevermind. But it felt strange.
> 
> I'll also take a moment to comment about my frustration when housekeeping 'short sheets' the bed and top sheet won't cover my shoulders.


Was the duvet cover clean and fresh?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 7, 2022)

Add me to the list of "bedspreads == time for a soft-goods refurbishment" people.


----------



## kanerf (Jun 7, 2022)

Yes, bedspreads are quite dated in my opinion.  They were needed more in the past before widespread introduction of central air conditioning to keep dust off of the linens.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 7, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> I'll also take a moment to comment about my frustration when housekeeping 'short sheets' the bed and top sheet won't cover my shoulders.


Yes, one of my pet peeves as well.  I'm a tall guy (6'4") so I can't just scoot down further, as my feet would hang out the end (more than they already do   ).

Kurt


----------



## JudyH (Jul 2, 2022)

I am a sheet princess. I hate rough sheets. I hate   plastic mattress protectors. I hate lightweight comforters that they put in a duvet. I sleep really hot. I have started taking my own stuff and always my own pillow when we drive to hotels and TS.


----------



## bobby (Jul 2, 2022)

We have bedspreads. I hate the duvets in hotels, etc. I can't get the right temperature. I like the posting with bedspreads upon request. They could be a lightweight spread to regulate warmth and easily washed before next usage.


----------



## remowidget (Jul 2, 2022)

On a trip to Germany, we stayed in a hotel with no top sheet. The bed had two twin comforters rolled up on the foot of the bed. We have slept this way ever since. No fighting for covers and you can get out from under the covers on both sides. We even take them on vacations. Now we have to try and keep the maids from remaking the bed. Lol.


----------

